#  > Islam >  > Koran >  ''Gesprek'' tussen Iblies en de Profeet

## Ahlam851

*Wellicht hebben velen van jullie dit al eerder gelezen maar wou het toch plaatsen voor degenen die het nog niet weten.

De volgende ahadieth (overleveringen), zijn door Ibn-Abbas aan Moeaaz ibn Djabal ( r.a., moge de vrede van Allah op hun beide zijn.) overgeleverd:* 

"Op een dag waren we samen met de boodschapper van Allah in een huis van een van de Ansaar.(een bewoner van de stad Medina die de moslims hielp). We vormden een djamaa'ah(gemeenschap). 
We waren diep in gesprek toen we van buiten een stem hoorden, die zei: 
"De gastheer en al degenen die binnen zijn: mag ik binnenkomen? Ik heb een wens, ik moet met jullie praten!" 
Hierop keek iedereen naar het gezicht van de profeet En hij zei vervolgens: "Weten jullie wie dit is?" We zeiden allemaal tegelijk: "Allah en zijn profeet weten het het best." 
De profeet zei: "Dit is lain (vervloekte) Iblies; de Satan; moge de vloek van Allah op hem rusten". Toen de profeet dit had gezegd, zei Oemar (een van de metgezellen, r.a.): 
"Jaa Rasoel-Allah, geef mij uw toestemming om hem te doden." De profeet gaf geen toestemming. En zei: " Jaa, (O) Oemar weet jij niet dat hij uitstel (van Allah) heeft gekregen tot een bepaalde tijd?.....Laat hem". 
Daarna zei de profeet: "Doe de deur open, laat hem binnen komen. Hij is hier gekomen met Allah's Bevel. Probeer te begrijpen wat hij jullie gaat zeggen, luister goed naar hem!" 
Rawi vertelt verder: 
"De deur werd voor hem geopend. Hij kwam binnen. We konden hem zien. Hij zag er uit als een oude schele man, zonder baard. Hij had maar zes of zeven haren die op paardenharen leken, en aan zijn kin hingen. Zijn ogen keken naar boven. Zijn hoofd was zo groot als een die van een olifant, en zijn lippen leken op buffel-lippen. 
Daarna groette hij ons (met de salaam = vredesgroet): "Salaam (vrede) zij jou Mohammed en vrede op jullie, O djamaa'ah, moeslimien (moslimgemeenschap)" 
De profeet antwoorde: "De salaam, (vredesgroet) is van Allah, jaa lain (O, vervloekte)". (Het is voor de moslims verboden om de ontkenners (kaafirs) met de islamitische vredesgroet te groeten. In dit geval werd de duivel NIET teruggegroet omdat hij ook een ontkenner (kaafir) is ). 
De profeet zei: "Je zei dat je voor iets kwam. Waar kom je voor?" 
Iblies, de duivel zei: "Mijn Heer (Allah) heeft een engel naar mij toegestuurd, die tegen mij zei: "Allah beveelt je, om naar de (profeet) Mohammed te gaan. Maar doe dit in bescheidenheid en in een vernederde toestand. Je moet de profeet vertellen, hoe jij de kinderen van Adam hebt verleid en bedrogen. Alles wat hij (de profeet) je vraagt moet je met de waarheid beantwoorden. Als je de waarheid niet verteld, zal Allah as van je maken, een wind sturen en jou zo voor je vijanden belachelijk maken." 
"Dus zo komt het dus Jaa (O) Mohammed, dat ik met deze opdracht naar jou ben gekomen. Je mag vragen wat je wilt. En als ik jou de waarheid niet zou vertellen, zullen mijn vijanden zich met mij amuseren, het is zeker heel vernederend als je vijanden met je spotten, (en dat kan ik niet toestaan)." 
De profeet: "Aangezien het feit dat jij de waarheid zult vertellen: vertel me dan, van wie jij het meest een afgunst hebt (niet mag)". 
De duivel: "Dat ben jij! Jaa (O), Mohammed! Onder de schepselen van Allah, is er niemand, die ik niet minder mag!" 
De profeet: "En na mij? Wie mag je verder niet?" 
Iblies: "De Moettaqie (degene met taqwa = godvrees ) jonge mensen, die al hun bezittingen hebben weggeven op de weg van Allah". 
De profeet: "Daarna, van wie heb je het meeste afkeer?" 
Iblies: "De geduldige oelamaa (Qor'aan-geleerden) die van allerlei twijfelachtige zaken afstand houden". 
De profeet: "En daarna?" 
Iblies: "Iemand die bij het schoonmaken, de onreine plek drie maal wast, en doorgaat met dit te doen". 
De profeet: "En daarna?" 
Iblies: "De geduldige arme persoon, die zijn benodigdheden aan niemand vertelt, en niet over zijn toestand klaagt (bij anderen). 
De profeet: "Hoe weet jij dat deze arme een geduldige is?" 
Iblies: "Jaa (O), Mohammed, hij zal zijn benodigdheden niet aan iemand, die (zelf) ook in deze toestand verkeert, vertellen. Wie zijn behoeftes drie dagen achter elkaar wel aan iemand vertelt, zal niet tot 'de geduldige' bij Allah gerekend worden. Dus zo merk ik aan zijn houding of hij geduldig is". 
De profeet: "En daarna?" 
Iblies: "De dankbare rijke." 
De profeet: "Hoe weet jij of deze persoon dankbaar is?" 
Iblies: "Je ziet hem halal (geoorloofde) dingen kopen en naar zijn familie brengen." 

De profeet vroeg ditmaal iets anders: 
"Als mijn oemmah (volgelingen) opstaat voor het gebed, wat gebeurt er dan met jou?" 
Iblies: "Jaa (O), Mohammed dan begin ik heel erg te beven!" 
De profeet: "Waarom gebeurt dat, jaa, lain (o, vervloekte)?" 
Iblies: "Omdat als een dienaar van Allah soedjoed doet (zich neerbuigt tot op de grond, voor Allah), Hij hem dan een graad verhoogt". 
De profeet: "En als ze vasten, wat gebeurt er dan met jou?" 
Iblies: "Dan wordt ik vastgebonden, totdat zij het vasten verbreken". 
De profeet (s.a.w): "En als ze de hadj (verplichte bedevaart naar Mekka) verrichten?" 
Iblies: "Dan wordt ik gek." 
De profeet: "En wat als ze de heilige Qor'aan lezen, wat gebeurt er dan met jou?" 
Iblies: "Jaa (O) Mohammed, dan is het heel erg met mij gesteld. Dan is het alsof degene die aalmoezen geeft een zaag pakt, en mij ermee doormidden zaagt" 
De profeet vroeg de reden hiervan. 

Iblies zei: " Dat zal ik je vertellen, Het geven van aalmoezen heeft vier mooie schoonheden: 
Allah zal zijn baraka (zegeningen, in dit geval zijn bezit) vermeerderen. 
Allah zal hem geliefd maken onder het volk. 
Allah zal hem door middel van de gegeven sadaqa (liefdadigheid) een sed (een stuw, dam, belemmering) tussen hem en de jahannam (Hel) maken. 
Allah zal zijn problemen, moeilijkheden, en vloeken van hem wegnemen". 
Hierna vroeg de profeet hem over zijn metgezellen: 
"Hoe denk je over Aboe Bakr?" (De beste vriend en eerste rechtvaardige opvolger na de het overlijden van de profeet). 
Iblies: "Hij was het niet met mij eens in de tijd van djahilija (de tijd van onwetendheid voor de komst van de Islam). Nu hij de Islam betreden heeft, zal hij mij nooit gehoorzamen!." 
De profeet: "En hoe denk je over Oemar ibn Ghattab? "(De tweede grote opvolger na de profeet) 
Iblies: "Ik zweer bij Allah, waar ik hem zag, ben ik van hem weggelopen". 
De profeet: "En over Osman ibn Afwan?". (De derde rechtvaardige opvolger na de profeet). 
Iblies: "Ik schaam me zo erg voor hem zoals de engelen zich voor de meest Barmhartige schamen". 
De profeet: En Ali ibn Aboe Talieb. (De vierde rechtvaardige opvolger en schoonzoon van de profeet). 
Iblies: "Oh, Ik wou dat ik verlost van hem was. Als hij alleen bleef en mij ook met rust liet. Maar hij laat mij niet met rust". (Dit wil zeggen dat hij de boze influisteringen van de duivel niet in acht nam en het niet volgde). 
De profeet: "Al-hamdoe-liellah (alle lof aan Allah), die mij veel geluk heeft gegeven. tot een bepaalde tijd, en die jou zondig heeft gemaakt (door je schuld) tot een bepaalde tijd, (Dag der Opstanding". 
Iblies: "Waar is het geluk van je oemmah (moslimgemeenschap)? Zolang de mens er is, zal ik (Iblies) er ook zijn. Hoe kun je dan opgelucht zijn? Ik zwem in hun bloed. Ik ga tot in hun vlees. Zij weten dit niet en kunnen mij niet zien. Ik zweer bij Allah, Die mij geschapen heeft en Die mij tot De Dag der Opstanding het leven heeft gegeven; dat ik hen allemaal ongepast zal laten gedragen. Zowel de onwetende als hun geleerden! De fasiq (zondaren) zowel als degenen die ibadah doen (Allah aanbidden). Ze zullen geen van allen aan mij ontkomen! Behalve de reine, oprechte dienaren van Allah (moechlies), die kan ik niet ongepast laten gedragen! 
Hierna vroeg de profeet: "Wie zijn volgens jou de moechlies?" (Degenen die ichlaas hebben dit zijn de rechtgeschapen dienaren van God, die met pure reine intentie Allah aanbidden). 
Iblies: "Weet je niet, Jaa (O) Mohammed dat dat degenen zijn die hun bezit (materie) niet lief hebben. Hij kan geen dienaar van mij zijn. Hij die zijn dinar (Arabisch muntstuk), niet lief heeft en er niet van houdt om geprezen te worden , van hem weet ik dat hij rechtgeschapen is. En hem laat ik alleen! Ik loop weg van hem. Als een dienaar zijn geld wel lief, heeft of ervan houdt om geprezen te worden en van wie zijn/haar hart aan wereldse dingen verbonden is; hij/zij is het die mij het meest gehoorzaam is! 
Jaa (O), Mohammed weet je niet, dat liefde voor het wereldse bezit een van de grootste zonde (bij Allah) is? (omdat men materie makkelijk aanbidt, en zijn Schepper ervan; Allah hierdoor heel snel vergeet). 
En hij ging verder: 
"Jaa (O), Mohammed weet je niet dat ik 70.000 kinderen heb. Deze zijn allemaal op verschillende plaatsen. En mijn 70.000 kinderen hebben ieder weer 70.000 duivels bij hen. Een gedeelte van hen, heb ik naar de oelama (moslimgeleerden) gestuurd. Een andere groep naar de jongeren. Weer een ander gedeelte naar de "martelaren" (dus voordat ze het martelaarschap wilden; dit is de hoogste graad om voor Allah in de strijd te sterven en in het Paradijs te komen. Deze gaf hij twijfels over het wel of niet sterven voor Allah). En een ander gedeelte naar de oude vrouwen. (Deze oude vrouwen hebben vaak een leven vol met bida'h (toevoegingen, nieuwigheden aan de Islam), en proberen dit ook op een koppige wijze over te brengen op de jongere generatie). 
"Terugkomend bij de jongeren; wij kunnen heel goed met elkaar opschieten. En mijn kinderen kunnen ook goed met jullie kinderen opschieten. (denk bijvoorbeeld aan de opstandigheid van tieners tegen hun ouders) 
"Een gedeelte (van deze duivels) zijn bij de abids (mensen die ibadah doen = Allah aanbidden). Weer een ander gedeelte bij de zahids (mensen die zeer veel ibadah doen). 
Zij (de duivels) gaan naar hen toe, en zorgen ervoor dat ze veranderen (dus de ene keer doen ze veel ibadah, en de andere keer weer niet). Je zult ze zomaar, zonder reden zien vloeken. En zo hebben ze geen ichlaas (zuiverheid) meer, ze hebben hun ibadah zonder ichlaas (pure intentie, recht vanuit het hart door de liefde voor Allah), gedaan, maar ze zullen dit niet in de gaten hebben. 
"Weet je niet jaa (O) Mohommed, dat de leugen bij mij is en dat ik de eerste leugenaar ben. Wie liegt is mijn vriend, en wie zweert bij een leugen is mijn geliefde. Weet je niet jaa (O), Mohammed dat ik heb gelogen en in naam van Allah heb gezworen bij Adam en Hawwa (Eva). 
("En jij zwoer tot hen: Ik ben voor u zeker een oprechte raadgever". staat er in de Qor'aan over Iblies.) 
"Met leugens amuseer ik mij! " 
"Roddelen is mijn fruit en mijn vrolijkheid". 
"Wie op zijn talaq (het recht om te scheiden) zweert; wordt een zondaar, ook al heeft hij dit 1 keer gedaan en heeft hij gelijk. Wie (van) zijn talaq (alle drie de rechten) heeft gebruikt zal een zondaar zijn en is zijn vrouw haram(verboden) voor hem (ze kunnen niet meer samen blijven). En als zij toch samen kinderen krijgen, dan zullen deze kinderen waladi zina's (buitenechtelijk) zijn". 
"Als hij op wil staan om het gebed te doen, dan hou ik hem op, door waswasa (boze influisteringen) aan hem te geven. Dan zeg ik: "Je hebt nog tijd zat. Je hebt het nu zo druk, maak dit eerst maar af. 
Je doet het straks wel". En zo zal hij buiten de salaat (islamitisch gebed) tijd zijn gebed doen. En door deze reden wordt de salaat in zijn gezicht gegooid. (d.w.z. niet geaccepteerd). 
Als hij mij hiermee overwint, dan stuur ik een menselijk duivel naar hem toe, die hem van het gebed zal afhouden". 
"Als hij mij weer overwint, dan zal ik hem tijdens de salaat (islamitisch gebed) lastig gaan vallen. Als hij bidt dan zal ik hem over zijn gezicht aaien en zijn voorhoofd kussen (voor zijn gehoorzaamheid). 
Ik zal zeggen dat hij een blijvende ondeugd heeft gedaan. Zo zal ik zijn gemak verstoren. Jaa (O) Mohammed, je weet dat als iemand, vaak links en rechts kijkt tijdens de salaat, Allah zijn salaat niet zal accepteren, en het in zijn gezicht zal gooien (zijn salaat wordt niet geaccepteerd). 
"Als ik dit ook niet kan bereiken bij iemand, zal ik (als hij het gebed alleen doet) tegen hem zeggen dat hij de salaat snel moet afmaken. En dat zal hij als een haan; die snel zijn eten met zijn snavel uit het grind pikt, doen. 
Als mij dit weer niet lukt, dan probeer ik, het gebed te verstoren, als ze met djamaa'ah (gezamenlijk) bidden. Dan zet ik de roekoe (gebogen houding tijdens het gebed) en de soedjoed (geknielde houding tijdens het gebed) afhalen en eerder (dan de imaam: voorganger in het gebed) naar de soedjoed en roekoe gaan. Allah zal de hoofden van deze mensen (in het hiernamaals) in ezelskoppen veranderen, omdat zij dit hebben gedaan. Als dit mij ook niet lukt, dan zeg ik tegen hem dat hij met zijn vingers moet gaan knakken; zo gedenkt hij mij. 
Als dit mij ook niet lukt (zo niet verleid worden), dan blaas ik tijdens de salaat (islamitisch gebed) in zijn neus, zodat hij gaat gapen. Als hij zijn hand niet voor zijn mond doet, dan zal er een kleine duivel in zijn mond binnengaan; die zijn wil voor wereldse dingen groter maakt. 
(Materialistisch wordt, hierdoor kan hij niet met pure reine gedachten aan het gebed deelnemen, de wereldse dingen zullen steeds in zijn hoofd tollen). 
"Hierna zal deze persoon ons blijven gehoorzamen. Naar ons luisteren en doen wat wij zeggen. 
Hierna ging hij verder: "Ik ga naar degenen die arm, hulpeloos en zielig zijn en beveel ze om de salaat (islamitisch gebed) NIET te verrichten; "De salaat is niet bestemd voor jullie; maar voor degenen die rijkdom en welzijn hebben". 
"Dan ga ik naar de zieken, en zeg; "Laat de salaat (islamitisch gebed), want Allah zegt in Qor'aan, dat Hij geen ongemak wenst, voor de zieken. Als je beter bent zal je veel kunnen bidden! "En zo zal hij het gebed nalaten en zelfs ongelovig worden. Mocht hij aan deze ziekte overlijden, dan zal hij Allah in Gazaab (woede) vinden. 
Jaa (O), Mohammed, als er leugens in mijn woorden zijn, dan moge een schorpioen mij steken. Als ik lieg, moge Allah as van mij maken. 
Mohammed ben jij opgelucht over je oemmah (volgelingen) terwijl ik 1/6 van hen uit het geloof heb gehaald?" 
De profeet gaat verder met zijn vragen: 
"Wie, is volgens jou de gelukkigste persoon?" 
Iblies: "Dat zijn degenen, die de salaat (islamitisch gebed) bewust nalaten". 
De profeet: "Wat houdt jou het meeste af van je werk? 
Iblies: "Islamitische bijeenkomsten". 
De profeet: "Hoe eet jij?" 
Iblies: "Met mijn linkerhand en mijn vingertoppen". 
De profeet: "Als de wind des doods blaast en de hitte heerst, wat gebruik jij als je schaduw?" 
Iblies: "De (lange) nagels van de mensen". 
De profeet: "Wie is jouw vriend waar mee je zit?" 
Iblies: "Degenen die rente nemen". 
De profeet: "Wie is jouw vriend?" 
Iblies: "Degenen die overspel plegen". 
De profeet: "Wie is met jou bed-vriend?" (partner in bed) 
Iblies: "De dronkaard". 
De profeet: "Wie is jouw bezoeker?" 
Iblies: "Dieven." 
De profeet: "Wie zijn jouw boodschappers?" 
Iblies: "Tovenaars." 
De profeet: "Wat is de noer (het licht) van je ogen?" 
Iblies: "Dat zijn mannen die van hun vrouwen scheiden." 
De profeet: "Wie is jouw lieveling?" 
Iblies: "Degenen die niet deelnemen aan de djoemaa'ah (gezamenlijk vrijdagsgebed in de moskee)." 
De profeet stelt nu andere soorten vragen: 
"Jaa lain (O vervloekte); wat breekt jouw hart?" 
Iblies: "Het gehinnik van paarden die op djihaad (in de heilige oorlog) op weg gaan voor Allah". 
De profeet: "Wat laat jouw gelaat smelten?" 
Iblies: "Zondaars die Allah om vergiffenis vragen voor hun zonden". 
De profeet: "Wat verscheurt je hart?" 
Iblies: "Het horen van mensen die dag en nacht vergiffenis vragen aan Allah". (Wegens hun zonden). 
De profeet: "Wat laat je gezicht rimpelen?" 
Iblies: "Het geven van aalmoezen, in het geheim". 
De profeet: "Wat verblindt je ogen?" 
Iblies: "Het verrichten van vrijwillige nachtgebeden". 
De profeet: "Wat doet jouw hoofd neerbuigen?" 
Iblies: "De vele salaat's (islamitische gebeden) die in djamaa'ah (een groep) verricht worden". 
Iblies: "Ik eet van ieder dier dat niet in naam van Allah geslacht is. (Dus geslacht wordt zonder dat men zegt : "Bismillah = in naam van Allah" ). Ik eet van voedsel waar rente in zit en waar verboden (haram) geld in is gemengd". 
"Ik ben ook, mede-eigenaar van goederen waar geen toevlucht tegen mij (Iblies) bij Allah wordt gezocht". (Dus zonder het zeggen van: a'oedzoe billaahie mie nasj-sjaitaanier radjiem: Ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah tegen het kwaad van Satan, de vervloekte). 
"Ook bij sexuele gemeenschap als er geen toevlucht tegen de duivel bij Allah is gezocht heb ik Iblies (duivel) samen met hem en met zijn vrouw gemeenschap". (Dus ook zonder het zeggen van : a'oedzoe billahie mie nasj-sjaitaanir radjiem = ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah tegen het kwaad van satan de vervloekte.) 
"Ik heb aan Allah een huis gevraagd. En daarom heb ik de sauna's gekregen". 
"Ik heb om een gebedsplaats gevraagd en heb de markten gekregen.. 
"Ik heb om een boek gevraagd en heb daar de gedichten(bundels) voor gekregen". 
"Ik heb om een bed-vriend gevraagd en heb de dronkaards ervoor gekregen". 
"Ik heb om een hulp gevraagd en heb de qadarijja's hiervoor gekregen". (Dit zijn groepsringen die de Qaadr (het lot of voortbestemming van Allah) ontkennen). 
"Ik heb om broeders en zusters gevraagd en heb de mensen die hun tijd aan masijjah (nutteloze dingen) verspillen gekregen". (Zie Qor'aan in hoofdstuk 17 vers 27) 
De profeet zei hierop: "De reden dat ik je geloof, is omdat je het bewijst met verzen uit de Qor'aan". 
Iblies: "Ik heb van Allah gewild dat ik de kinderen van Adam kon zien en zij mij niet. Dit is ook gebeurd. 
"Ik heb gevraagd aan Allah, of Hij een weg voor mij kon banen in het bloed van de kinderen van Adam. (en dit is ook gebeurd)". 
"Ik heb al deze dingen gekregen en ik zal je zeggen dat ik meer mensen aan mijn kant heb dan jij zult hebben tot De Dag des Oordeels". 
hij (Iblies) vertelt verder: 
"Ik heb een zoon die de taak heeft om ibadaha's (aanbiddingen) die in het geheim worden gedaan te openbaren. (Als een dienaar iets goed heeft gedaan en dit probeert te verbergen, zonder hoogmoed te hebben, dan zorgt de duivel ervoor dat hij het toch naar voren brengt). "Als de duivel overwint dan verliest degene die ibadah (aanbidding) deed 99 van zijn 100 zegeningen. Hij houdt er dus maar een over. Dus krijgt een dienaar die iets goed doet, en dit geheim houdt krijgt hier 100 zegeningen voor.) 
"Ik heb ook een andere zoon die de mensen verblindt als zij naar islamitische bijeenkomsten gaan, waar geleerden lesgeven. Ze beginnen slaperig te worden, kunnen niet goed slapen, ze gaan gapen en worden snel afgeleid. Zo krijgen ze ook geen zegening". 
Iblies vertelt verder: 
"Als een vrouw in het bijzijn van mannen zit (die niet wettig zijn voor haar); komt er een duivel bij haar op schoot zitten, zodat zij voor degenen die naar haar kijken aantrekkelijk wordt gemaakt/lijkt. Daarna zal hij haar bevelen om zich opvallend te gedragen. Dit zal zij doen. En hierna zal hij haar schaamtegevoelens met zijn nagels (weg) scheuren. (Dit wordt figuurlijk bedoeld, als dit gordijn weggescheurd is, door haar eigen toedoen, dan zal zij zich zoals Iblies het al aangaf, voor niets meer schamen. Ze zal haar grenzen steeds verzetten; En op het laatst zal ze geen schaamtegevoelens meer over hebben voor haar gedrag). 
Iblies verteld over zichzelf: 
"Jaa (O), Mohammed ik kan de mens NIET af laten dwalen. Ik kan alleen maar waswasa (boze influisteringen) geven, en iets aantrekkelijk/mooi laten zien. Dat is alles! Als ik de macht had om de mensen te laten dwalen, dan zou ik een ieder die "laa ilaaha ill-Allah..." zeggen, (zou getuigen dat er geen god is behalve Allah, en dat Mohammed de laatste boodschapper van Allah is), en ieder die zou vasten en bidden, doen laten afdwalen. Zoals jij alleen maar de boodschapper van Allah bent, en de mensen geen hiedajah (leiding) kan geven, (hen het ware geloof niet kan opdringen, die keus aan hen laat) zou er geen enkele ongelovige overgebleven zijn als jij ze hiedajah (leiding) kon geven. Jij bent alleen maar de boodschapper van Allah, die de taal heeft om het ware geloof te verkondigen. 
Hij verteld verder: 
"Als ik de macht had gekregen, zou ik iedereen die "laa ilaaha ill-Allah ..." zegt en iedereen die vast en de salaat (islamitisch gebed) doet, allemaal tot het slechte pad dwingen. Zoals jij ook geen hiedja (leiding) hebt dus kaafirs (ontkenners) in moslims veranderen. Jij bent alleen de gezant van Allah, alleen maar een verkondiger. Als jij hiedja (leiding) kon geven dan zou er geen enkele kaafir (ontkenner) op de wereld zijn." 
De profeet vroeg aan Iblies of hij geen vergiffenis aan Allah kon vragen en terug kon keren tot Allah. "Ik kan je bemiddelaar zijn (ik geef je mijn woord) dat jij, naar de Djennah (het Paradijs) kan gaan". 
Iblies: "Jaa Rasoel-Allah (O boodschapper van Allah), het zal volgens de Wil van Allah gaan. De inkt die deze Wet heeft geschreven is opgedroogd. Het kan niet meer worden veranderd. Deze dingen zullen tot de Qiejamah (Opstanding) gebeuren. Degene die jou tot profeet heeft gemaakt. 
Degene die jou tussen de mensheid heeft gekozen, als de verkorene. Jij bent de heer van de 
Djennah (Paradijs) gemeenschap. Ik, Iblies, ben de heer van de zondaars en van de gemeenschap van de Hel". 
Dit zijn mijn woorden tot jou. Alles wat ik heb gezegd is de waarheid. 
Alle lof aan Allah. 
Allah is de enige Schepper. 
Hij heeft geen begin noch einde. 
Salaam (vrede) aan Mohammed en alle andere profeten. 


*Hoop dat jullie hieruit een wijze les hebben getrokken.

7ayaakoum Allah.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

salaam aleykum 



baraka allahu fiek voor het plaatsen oeghti

had dit stuk zelfs nog nooit gelezen .. alleen heb alle onderwerpen wel appart gelezen of gehoord tijdens lezingen etc. alhamdullilah

moge allah ons tegen al het kwade beschermen en voor al het goede belonen insha'allah
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## PurpleLady

SubhanAllah, dus de duivel kan eigenlijk geen vergiffenis vragen want hij zegt zelf dat dat met de wil van Allah gebeurt enz.. Dat heb ik toch begrepen.

BarakAllahoe fik voor te plaatsen
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

> salaam aleykum 
> 
> baraka allahu fiek voor het plaatsen oeghti
> had dit stuk zelfs nog nooit gelezen .. alleen heb alle onderwerpen wel appart gelezen of gehoord tijdens lezingen etc. alhamdullilah
> moge allah ons tegen al het kwade beschermen en voor al het goede belonen insha'allah


Alhamdolilah zuster dat je hier ook kennis van hebt opgedaan. Wa feeki baraka Allah en Amin op je du3ae :sjans:


> SubhanAllah, dus de duivel kan eigenlijk geen vergiffenis vragen want hij zegt zelf dat dat met de wil van Allah gebeurt enz.. Dat heb ik toch begrepen.
> 
> BarakAllahoe fik voor te plaatsen


wa feeki moppie, ik begrijp enkel je vraag niet zo goed, stel je vraag evt. anders :sjans:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## PurpleLady

> wa feeki moppie, ik begrijp enkel je vraag niet zo goed, stel je vraag evt. anders :sjans:


Op het einde vraagt de Profeet vzmh tegen Iblies of hij vergiffenis wil vragen en kan trg keren tot het goede etc.. Maar dan zegt Iblies dat het niet kan ofsoiets.. Dat snap ik niet. Dus Iblies kan geen vergiffenis niet meer vragen, hij weet dat hij naar de hel zal gaan.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Ik snap het .. Ik weet wat je bedoeld. Ik weet ook het antwoord wel maar ik zal de uitleg moeilijk vinden om te schrijven.

Ik zal Insha Allah voor je gaan zoeken en dan plaats ik het Insha Allah voor je zodat ik geen fouten maak.

Je hoort van me

X_Ahlam85
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Casawieja1

*Hahah ik moet ik even de tijd voor nemen*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## vijgje7

Heel erg bedankt voor het plaatsen. Ik heb hierdoor veel geleerd, zuster.

----------


## verbinding

Assalaamoe Alaykoem Warahmatoellaahi Wabarakaatoehoe,



Shaykh Ali Rida zegt heeft over deze overlevering gezegt:



De hadith is een leugen en heeft geen oorsprong. De uitspraken lijken niet op die van de profeet 'Alaihi salaat wa salaam. Moge Allaah de verzinner van deze overlevering vernietigen..



http://www.sahab.net/forums/showthread.php?p=328210





Wees voorzichtig met het klakkeloos overnemen van teksten en vooral met het toeschrijven aan de profeet.



De profeet salla Allaahoe 'Alaihi wa sallam heeft gezegt:



Wie opzettelijk over mij liegt, zijn zitplaats in de hel is gegarandeerd [Boekharie & Moeslim]



Wasalaam
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Muwahhidah

*dit verhaal is een leugen*


*-------> ''Gesprek'' tussen Iblies en de Profeet*




> *Wellicht hebben velen van jullie dit al eerder gelezen maar wou het toch plaatsen voor degenen die het nog niet weten.
> 
> De volgende ahadieth (overleveringen),*
> 
> __________________
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## a.tanger2014

wat een mooie tekst.
bedankt voor het plaatsen. je denkt vaak goed bezig te zijn maar integendeel. Mogen Allah iedere broeder/ zuster beschermen van Iblies.

----------


## honey555

Mooi verhaal heel interessant ook. Bedankt voor het delen

----------

